# [kde 4.3.5] dans portage mais pas sur les ftp

## castor_fou

bonjour,

c'est un peu bizarre, portage me propose la mise à jour vers kde 4.3.5 mais cette version ne sera dispo sur les ftps que dans 2 jours (d'après http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.3_Release_Schedule)

Du coup le fetch échoue.

Même si j'utilise ces packages masqués, je trouve ça étrange. pas vous ?

----------

## Tom_

Les développeurs ont préparé les ebuilds pour la sortie prochaine de la version 4.3.5! Pour le moment, ces ebuilds sont masqués parce qu'il est impossible de les installer vu que les tar ne sont pas dispos. Dès que le tar seront dispos, alors les ebuilds ne seront plus masqués.  :Wink: 

Ca va permettre à Gentoo d'être une des premières distribs à proposer cette version   :Laughing: 

----------

## d2_racing

Oui c'est en plein ça Tom.

----------

